# Case IH 685



## Sedge56 (Apr 15, 2020)

In the process of restoring a Case IH 685 and have a few questions. Does anyone know the engine oil capacity and type as well as the hydraulic fluid capacity and type.
Also I removed the drain plug (very little metal on plug)from bottom of transmission case today to drain fluid which was a milky color and roughly 1/2 gallon came out. I didn’t see a drain in the differential case so I removed what appears to be an inspection plate and roughly 1 gallon of fluid drained from it and was milky looking also. Should I attempt to clean the inside of differential and transmission housing and if so any recommendations on how to access them.
Also is the transmission and differential housing one unit and the hydraulic fluid flows through both.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

According to the manual, the rear frame acts as a common sump for the hydraulics and lubrication. It recommends Hy-Tran Plus that you can research through the case dealer and then figure out what you want to use. 36 Quarts for two wheel drive and 38.6 quarts if equipped with front wheel assist. A good 15-40 diesel engine oil would probably be fine. Search for filters and filter numbers on the net.


----------



## Sedge56 (Apr 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> According to the manual, the rear frame acts as a common sump for the hydraulics and lubrication. It recommends Hy-Tran Plus that you can research through the case dealer and then figure out what you want to use. 36 Quarts for two wheel drive and 38.6 quarts if equipped with front wheel assist. A good 15-40 diesel engine oil would probably be fine. Search for filters and filter numbers on the net.


Thanks for the information!


----------

